# Viral hemorrhagic septicemia?



## antoniacp (Sep 1, 2016)

I've had my betta fish for 2 months now and have been having issues since I bought him. For starters, I purchased him for $7 at the local pet store. I know ppl caution against that since their not of quality breeding stock (not to mention he was in a little cup full of his poop) and tend to be susceptible to disease. That being said, I tried to be careful about picking out a fish. I didn't think things would be this bad though. 

When I got him, I noticed he had some broken dorsal fins and a red splotch near where the fins were. I thought someone may have dropped him and that's why he looked a little rough. Otherwise he seemed pretty happy and very energetic, with a voracious appetite. Within the last 2 months hes had 2 bouts of fin rot. The first time wasn't too bad, and I increased the # and quantity of water changes and he got better. About a week and a half later, it came back with a vengeance so I separated him in a quarantine tank with daily water changes and that's were he's been for the past week. During that time, I've noticed that he has more red splotches and some reddening at the base of his fins. After doing some research I think he might have VHS, but I'm not sure. 

I've attached pictures. Is it VHS? If so, is there anything I can do to help stave it off? Aquarium salt maybe? (antibiotics isnt going to do anything for a viral infection)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't see any pictures.
However, if you have viral HS, then you have a big problem. That stuff is very very hard to beat.
Daily 100% water changes are your only practical hope. Antiviral drugs cost many many times more than the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what conditions is he being kept under ? i would suggest a 5 gallon tank with a sponge filter and a heater ...temp should be kept at about 80 degrees...
30% weekly water changes..


----------

